# Unterlagen s7



## ÉG (12 März 2006)

Suche Kursunterlagen für Programmieren 2 ( ST-7PRO2 )


----------



## msbes (12 November 2010)

//push

Ich habe die Ordner, aber leider fehlen mir die Lösungen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Suche expliziet die Lösung der Übung 6 Bandmodell als Abfüllanlage.

Kann mit der Lösung im Ordner nix anfangen. Sind zu wenig Beschreibungen sind, also kann ich das nicht nach vollziehen.

Mache den Kurs nicht, mache Selbststudium zur Vorbereitung.

Gruß


----------



## bendeniz (23 Januar 2011)

*Simatic*

Ich suche S7 Kursordner ST-7PRO2.
Wäre möglich zum Kopieren Ihre Unterlagen zu haben?


----------

